# Kadee Couplers on USA Baywindow Caboose



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a USA Baywindow Caboose that I would like to body mount Kadee couplers on. The end detail is very good and I don't want to mess the end detail up. Any ideals on how to mount the couplers? Which ones should I use? Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone posted a picture somewhere... make a flat platform at the right height that is below the grating, and paint it black, and then mount the coupler of your choice. The platform should attach at the very end of the car, and a ways back towards the truck. 

This will leave that pretty platform grating unobstructed. I would use 830's but you could use a model with a smaller draft gear box. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

I did a couple of extended window cabooses, you should have ask when you was here. I cut some plastic and glued it to the under frame then screwed 789's on the plastic.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I used 1789 on rear for photo ops.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Marty ! The 1789 is my favorite for most everything, especially locomotives.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Build the appropriate platform underneath an mount the Kadee of Ur choice... I mounted 820s on mine,
they look & work fine, and no detail was lost or altered in the process...
Paul R...


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics???


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I finally mounted the couplers on my caboose so I thought I would post some pic's.
The first one is with a piece of .080 I glued to the frame for the pad too put the couplers on.









The next is with the coupler mounted, a Kadee 789









The last is the finished caboose end









It took a little time but it turned out alright. A big thanks to Don P for the ideal on how to do it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Ron, I have to do that to mine


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Looks like you got the hang of it. Came out good.


----------

